# The Offical Runescape Thread



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

*<big>R|S</big>*!

Wanna playyyy?  B)


----------



## Yokie (May 22, 2010)

YES. My name is Slyze65. :J


----------



## Hiro (May 22, 2010)

Yuss, Rogar101 joined the thread.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

Kay guys. I'm playing with Bittermeat, he might let everyone join  .


Username: Lisamilitz


----------



## Trundle (May 22, 2010)

Username: Aj2j

Everyone join someone's CC to make a TBT CC.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Username: Aj2j
> 
> Everyone join someone's CC to make a TBT CC.


I'll make one right now


----------



## bittermeat (May 22, 2010)

Username: Brandog1212 (Known as Aersitic now)
My Clan: TeeBeeTee


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

Ok, I made a CC called: Tbt Chat.


----------



## Josh (May 22, 2010)

Guess i'll join.

Name: Backe70.

I've run out of membership.


----------



## Trundle (May 22, 2010)

I've added you all. Everyone join Lisamilitz's CC.


----------



## Josh (May 22, 2010)

Which world?


----------



## Trundle (May 22, 2010)

World 80.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

Ok, the chat is already taken (the name). So I need a new name.... hmmm. 

Bittermeat's now making the chat


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

Joshy! Where'd ya go lol? You on the boat?


----------



## bittermeat (May 22, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 22, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kitty go Moo Moo xD


----------



## bittermeat (May 22, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> Kitty go Moo Moo xD


Cheese!!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mooooooooo! Mrow!


----------



## gerardo781 (May 22, 2010)

I was gonna get 99 fire making but got lazy and stopped at 91. I might do that later.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 22, 2010)

I might join you guys on some nights.

I am Archy1121, level 61 or 62, full rune and working on magic right now.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

Just reached level 68 :3 .


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 22, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Just reached level 68 :3 .


._."

Nurrrd.


----------



## AndyB (May 22, 2010)

I'm not anything, for I don't play. =D


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm not anything, for I don't play. =D


Go make one, it is pretty fun.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who's talking :] .

Andy, the only reason it's fun (to me) is cause you get to level up in a lot of things. So, if you enjoy stuff like that, then you'd like Runescape.


----------



## bittermeat (May 22, 2010)

Just got 69 strength.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 23, 2010)

I say its animal crossing with violence xD
 I used to say that when I barely made my account


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 23, 2010)

I used to play Runescape, but then I bought Guild Wars (which is stuck on my old, never to be repaired PC.) I might start playing again, or I might just get a new Guild Wars.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 23, 2010)

Im a level 100 Elf, Wizard, Troll and a  Ninja!


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 23, 2010)

I'm making a new Runescape account, not going to be a member though.


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2010)

RuneScape got boring for me. BUt if I play again I will come back here.


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Im a level 100 Elf, Wizard, Troll and a  Ninja!


Be serious or don't post at all.


----------



## Hiro (May 23, 2010)

What's a pure? =)


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> What's a pure? =)


Someone who has high; Strength, Magic/Mage or Range with low defence and can easily go and PK.

EXAMPLE:
Level 58 with 81 strength with 1 defence.
Level 40 with 70 range with 1 defence.

I think you get it.


----------



## Hiro (May 23, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks. How do i level up defense? Just by battling?


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to change the attack settings to 'block'.


----------



## Conor (May 23, 2010)

I was more of a WoW person than Runescape 
My account is pingu boy3 (made when I was 9) add me if you wish, I go on it occasionally.


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> I was more of a WoW person than Runescape
> My account is pingu boy3 (made when I was 9) add me if you wish, I go on it occasionally.


I never got into WoW 

I'll add you later on.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 23, 2010)

Runescape name: EmzIsaStar  (They wouldn't let me use TheDoctor.)

I'm trying to install Guild Wars onto my new Laptop.

Edit: Guild Wars is working now, I've deleted all my past characters and started anew.


----------



## bittermeat (May 24, 2010)

I joined Membership! I'm overwhelmed with what to do first...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 24, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I joined Membership! I'm overwhelmed with what to do first...


Lol, that's how I felt at first. I just did one random thing. Do Pickpocketing, it's really fun.. No, no! Do Construction! Aghh XD.


----------



## Caleb (May 25, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Construction is expensive, but you feel good once your house has a dungeon, But I promised I wouldn't start playing again.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 25, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you feel great once you have a butler.. heh.


Good luck with trying to survive NOT playing it, my son. You won't,

_Trust me._


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm attempting the first and second member quest. I started the first one, didn't continue on with it yet. I'm stuck on the clock tower quest..


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 25, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember doing that one omg! I didn't understand it after I got all the pieces of like tools or something. It's confusing.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

Hal's Runescape realm is very useful for quest help.


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Hal's Runescape realm is very useful for quest help.


Is that a safe website? I'm very cautious about websites like that. I have been keystroke tracked a couple of times (on Runescape and Habbo) and I have gotten hacked.


----------



## Caleb (May 25, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't played in months, and when I did play, it was for minutes.

Edit: You guys got me playing. 

User: Snipercaleb1 Feel free to add me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten any malicious things or keystrokes, but I usually am using a Mac. It helped me through Ernest the Chicken.


----------



## Caleb (May 25, 2010)

Does anybody know a good F2P spot to train 47 ranging.  I haven't kiled eldredge yet BTW.


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/vqidUNY4V_E


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

I just wish we could have more than 12 characters.

FarrenTheRobot won't fit. :l


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2010)

:\

What should I change my username to? One word, no numbers.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> What should I change my username to? One word, no numbers.


FancySauce


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nawwww


----------



## Caleb (May 25, 2010)

Just lost everything in PVP. Yayy!


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Just lost everything in PVP. Yayy!


:O

Changed username to Aersitic.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

I wonder if HulkHands is available. or FingWallet


----------



## Yokie (May 26, 2010)

Just completed some quests. (Even free quests.)
Almost got killed by Elvarg. >.<


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (May 26, 2010)

I'm Xerozyi, lvl 98, 103 on members world. 

Best stats: Strength 80, Attack 81, Woodcutting 88.

Getting another membership soon.

Looking for people to do GWD with.


----------



## Josh (May 26, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Constructions is worth it, I have I think 50 construction? Anyway, It's easy to grow and it's fun when levelling up as there are loads of things that will make your Runescape lives easier.


----------



## Conor (May 26, 2010)

I find it really hard to believe I created an account in 2006, seems like yesterday haha.


----------



## Josh (May 26, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> I find it really hard to believe I created an account in 2006, seems like yesterday haha.


 I know right? Mine was like in 2004. But I miss the old days.


----------



## Conor (May 26, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it was quite fun back then.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (May 30, 2010)

I need to do LOTS of members quests.


----------



## Hiro (May 30, 2010)

I just imagined how a RuneScape DS would be xP


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> I just imagined how a RuneScape DS would be xP


That would suck.


----------



## Hiro (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jun 2, 2010)

Has anyone here played on a private server? I'm about ready to play on my friends.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 2, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Has anyone here played on a private server? I'm about ready to play on my friends.


There's a private server? o_o


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jun 2, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can easily make your own. You need Project Fubergen or something like that.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 24, 2010)

Although this is old, we should bring it back up. I'm on right now.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 24, 2010)

FINALLY! 75 wc :3.


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2010)

I heard there was a new update on Runescape, There's now an Anvil in Lumbridge, You can make a mark on where you want to go to ect.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 24, 2010)

Oddly enough, I DO play this.

<D

I'm not very good at it though.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 24, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I heard there was a new update on Runescape, There's now an Anvil in Lumbridge, You can make a mark on where you want to go to ect.


Have you seen what mage spells look like now? It's wicked.
I'm going f2p bounty hunter.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 24, 2010)

I have 83/99 Defense, But who here feels unmotivated? -Raises Hand-


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll start playing again. (username: Aersitic)


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 24, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'll start playing again. (username: Aersitic)


I'm adding you as a friend.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

This keeps getting dead, I'm going on RuneScape now, someone get on right now.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm lvl 103 and have 88 wc, 81 att, 80 str, 74 def, and lots of other good stuffs. Just got 300 FoG tokens today (for dragon gauntlets) and getting mems again next week.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, haha. I'll play later.. I'm excited! 3mil! 8^D. (I know, I'm poor :{ )

Btw, we should all have an RS party one day! That would be freaking epic!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Yeah, haha. I'll play later.. I'm excited! 3mil! 8^D. (I know, I'm poor :{ )


Compared to me, no, you are not close to poor.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 2, 2010)

When I played this 4k was a lot.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

Someone tell me a good place to level up my Defense and Strength.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Someone tell me a good place to level up my Defense and Strength.


Lumbridge Rats.

But seriously, Hill Giants.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Someone tell me a good place to level up my Defense and Strength.


I still have low Str & Def. I don't know a good place to level up :[

Just look on Tip.it.com.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> When I played this 4k was a lot.


Yea, back then, if you had a set of mithril, you were rich. Anyway, that was before the Grand Exchange..



@rockman! what level are you?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDD

Alright, I just need to know where I can find some Hill Giants because I'm still pretty noobish at this even though I'm at lv 32.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want me to come and help you?


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up in the wilderness near Clan Wars, or in the sewers of Varrock.


MrMrEdit: Everyone add me. (Aj2j)


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

MrMr, I'll add you.

Nevermore, meet me in what world?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Who wanna playyy? ;D

Lisamilitz is my name.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> MrMr, I'll add you.
> 
> Nevermore, meet me in what world?


You tell me, then I will go to Varrock.

I need to train Magic anyways.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Who wanna playyy? ;D
> 
> Lisamilitz is my name.


I'm at Bounty Hunter, lol, with my brother. I doubt anyone wants to come.


Everyone join Bittermeat's CC. It's the official TBT one. (brandog1212)


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


World 10

BTW, My username is RockmanWIFI


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

We should go FoG. See if we end up fighting eachother >


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> We should go FoG. See if we end up fighting eachother >


Me and my brother are doing Bounty Hunter for now, maybe FoG later.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Where did you go, Rockman?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Where did you go, Rockman?


Peter, you're Westeast, right?

Hai!


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2010)

;o

I still need to go get that 99 Agility...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am archy1121.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then.. who's Westeast?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Satan.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> ;o
> 
> I still need to go get that 99 Agility...


Agility level?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is you, isn't it!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am archy1121. Seriously, check my TBT name history.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 2, 2010)

My character's level 74. I've had a few characters, one I shared but it got hacked, one a friend gave me, and one I've had all myself that's level 25 or so. So yeah xD Mick Vick7 is the level 74 one. I don't play too much, but I get on every once in a while. I lost a ton in the wilderness, so haven't played much since then


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, Mrmr.

;~;


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm westeast, Lisa!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I'm westeast, Lisa!


You should've told me that before >:l.

I remember playing with Peter, & Mrmr.. so I get you two mixed up.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=P
Lol.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm coming on, My name is knightlordco.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I'm coming on, My name is knightlordco.


Mmkay, join the clan. :]


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't believe so many people play.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys have a clan? Sorry, haven't been reading much of the thread .-. I could get on now and join it ^_^


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll get on. (Aersitic)


----------



## Elliot (Jul 2, 2010)

Add my 2 accounts, Knightlordco, and PokemonPast.


----------



## Wish (Jul 2, 2010)

Will this game eat my life away if I get it. >_>


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Will this game eat my life away if I get it. >_>


It's free, and no.


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 2, 2010)

add me x j pk x


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2010)

Our clan got owned. >_<


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Our clan got owned. >_<


Yup, we did. Where is everyone now?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure, but I logged out since everyone quit cw.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Okay, I left too now.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 2, 2010)

Ahh, that was fun!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

I killed Lisa in FFA.

Then some archer butchered my face in.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm level 71, but I got hacked years ago and I didn't renew my membership.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

I got left out of the Clan war because it lagged horribly.

FFffffffuuuuu.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 2, 2010)

We didn't accomplish much.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone ready to play today?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 3, 2010)

I was training this morning.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I was training this morning.


Cool. Well, I'm gonna get on.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe later.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 3, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright. I might get on now too.

I also got picked up for a random event today.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2010)

Logging on in like 15 minutes.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm doing FoG, if anyone wants to join. It's nothing you can specifically do together, but you'll both be there.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm just going to be training range.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 3, 2010)

I just hope it doesn't continue to lag horribly for me.

I mean, I put the settings on low.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I just hope it doesn't continue to lag horribly for me.
> 
> I mean, I put the settings on low.


During Castle Wars yesterday, I was lagging pretty bad, so I put the settings on minimum. The lag got worst. -_-


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possible? Lol. 

MrEdit: Pest Control now!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2010)

Rocky, I meant yes. I'll get back on soon. Chrome always freezes the game.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Rocky, I meant yes. I'll get back on soon. Chrome always freezes the game.


Chrome always works for me.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm logging in now.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll join.

The amount of accounts I've had hacked are unbelievable, I'll post an account once I've checked which ones are still ok 

I'm not a member anymore, stopped after being hacked too many times.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> I'll join.
> 
> The amount of accounts I've had hacked are unbelievable, I'll post an account once I've checked which ones are still ok
> 
> I'm not a member anymore, stopped after being hacked too many times.


What all do you hack?


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> I'll join.
> 
> The amount of accounts I've had hacked are unbelievable, I'll post an account once I've checked which ones are still ok
> 
> I'm not a member anymore, stopped after being hacked too many times.


My clan is: TeeBeeTee
So search *Aersitic* or *Brandog1212* to join the chat.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 3, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he's saying is that he's had alot of accounts that have been hacked.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.


----------



## Josh (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll be on soon, I'm probably going to host a small birthday party on Monday (if you're a member sadly, It's going to be in my house).


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll be on soon, I'm probably going to host a small birthday party on Monday (if you're a member sadly, It's going to be in my house).


I won't be here Monday! Shoot.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2010)

Cheap Way


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2010)

I left. I was done. I was done with Pest Control for the day.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 3, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lederhosen hat ftw!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 3, 2010)

Xero said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft, yes!

And bittermeat is so nice.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2010)

What's your username Rockman! ?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> What's your username Rockman! ?


Rockmanwifi


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 3, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Xero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.  H3 r t3h pwnz0rz!


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone on, I'm world 4 killing hillies if you wanna come meet?


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 4, 2010)

Im bored anyone wanna chill on rs?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm going on right now.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 6, 2010)

Getting on. Won't be able to hang with anyone, going to be making coins.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 6, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Getting on. Won't be able to hang with anyone, going to be making coins.


Just wondering what your best method is?

May as well make this question open to anyone to answer...how do y'all make cash?

I pretty much just woodcutt, seeing as now I'm F2P there's nowhere good to fish lobbies, and I got 65 woodcutting so can chop yews relatively fast.


----------



## Zoroua (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow i haven't play runescape in`over like 2 years..I might get back into it.


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

I need to get back into this game .-.

or not, I'm already wasting enough of my life as it is D=


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 6, 2010)

Combat level 41~

And I almost have enough for a full rune set.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I make plain pizzas. They're easy to make and sell for 1,300 (used to be 1,700)!
I'm in the process of making 217 pizzas which is pretty simple.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2010)

I played this again today, I was a level 22, I've got level 19 in defense, strength, and attack. One more away until Mithril, I might start playing this again in my free time if I'm not playing Minecraft. (Another good Java based game)


----------



## PaJami (Jul 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My best tips for making money? If you're F2P (non-member) work on Hill Giants for a while. While I was level 63-64, they gave me a lot of money. Collect the big bones, limpwurt roots, and anything else interesting they drop. If you're P2P (member) I'd recommend dragons. There's many problems with this method (such as revenents attacking you, dwarf cannons, and many players) but it's worth it when you have a ton of money.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess I should continue to train on hill giants until I become a member. (Which isn't that far away.)


----------



## PaJami (Jul 7, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Guess I should continue to train on hill giants until I become a member. (Which isn't that far away.)


Oh, that's cool. I'm sure there's many more things to do once you're a member for money (Green Giants are level 79; a bit much for a 41) Also, for those members wishing to train their skills, a great place is Fenkenstrain's Castle. There's some underground portal (look it up) near the castle that has experiments with low defense, low level, and they can hardly do any damage to you. Plus they have high hp so you can get a ton of hits on them (I believe I read about 500 exp per creature) Of course, you would have needed to start Fenkenstrain's Creature quest to get there.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 7, 2010)

I should've done this a long time ago, this merching method gives me 100k every time


----------



## Marcus (Jul 7, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, on one of my Range Pures I did Green Drags from 50 range to 70. From 50 to 70 got me over 1 mil collecting g hides and d bones. Takes a while teleporting and revvies are annoying, but on the whole it's worth it.

Gonna be going on now if anyone's interested in meeting? Sadly only F2P.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I'll get on right now.

Going to World 4.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 7, 2010)

I suppose there's absolutely no way in transferring large amounts of coins from one character to another? Simply because I'd love to have all my gold on one character.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> I suppose there's absolutely no way in transferring large amounts of coins from one character to another? Simply because I'd love to have all my gold on one character.


well you can use IE or some other browser, log on to one account on that

And on your current browser log in with the account you want the gold to be on and just trade.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot do that anymore. They changed the system so you cannot trade large amounts of money.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trade limit


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 8, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do realize you can note them now in karamja? also 65 woodcutting doesnt make cutting them any faster,its just 5 levels above


----------



## Yokie (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay lvl 3 in Dungeoneering! (This sucks...)


----------



## Elliot (Jul 8, 2010)

@ Marcus, I merchant, i merchant 3 types of items, though not telling .
Its quite fast and easy.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, the higher your level the faster you cut them...that's kind of well known.

Thanks about telling me about noting in Karajama mind, didn't know that.
Anyway, I'm going on now.


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2010)

Is flax still a hot item? I don't play anymore but I've still got like 6000 bowstrings.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 8, 2010)

Almost got lv 40 defense ...

I really wanna train on some dragons ...
=<


----------



## PaJami (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I got my 50 defense today! I have almost full granite, just need the legs. Then, I'm gonna save up for the Tzhaar-Ket-Om once I get 60 strength, just three more levels :3


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 9, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Well, I got my 50 defense today! I have almost full granite, just need the legs. Then, I'm gonna save up for the Tzhaar-Ket-Om once I get 60 strength, just three more levels :3


Nice.

I'm working to get strength, attack, and defense to 70.
Strength = 69, Attack = 69, Defense = 68.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 9, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can stake 15k duel arena.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 9, 2010)

It is time to play. Anyone joining?

MrEdit: Guess not.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 10, 2010)

Going on now peeps.


----------



## Josh (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll be on later, Need to finish some spriting on PS.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll be on later today.
Gotta finish a quest.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'll be on later today.
> Gotta finish a quest.


What quest?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 10, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/late

Pirate's Treasure


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is like, the easiest quest ever.

I actually thought that I got a job for unpacking bananas when I was 10. xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 10, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 10, 2010)

Runescape is messing up with me. I'm going to try it again.

I was finishing Dragon Slayer, it's a bit confusing.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Runescape is messing up with me. I'm going to try it again.
> 
> I was finishing Dragon Slayer, it's a bit confusing.


Good luck! You'll need it for the rune plate.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 11, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I loved that quest.

I wish non members would get some new quests, I already did all of mine.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 11, 2010)

On now, training my Pker X D3v1l 4rr0 on Minotaurs.

Anyone else coming on?


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll come, You still there?


----------



## Marcus (Jul 11, 2010)

Yep, if you are


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll be on later today.

Probably fighting Hill Giants again.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'll be on later today.
> 
> Probably fighting Hill Giants again.


Yeah, I'll be on later today too. Then it's off to fight Green Dragons 'till 500k


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 11, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shakes fist*


----------



## Yokie (Jul 11, 2010)

Going on later today when I have better internet connection. What quest should I do...?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'll be on later today.
> 
> Probably fighting Hill Giants again.


I will have your membership sometime during today. >


----------



## PaJami (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy snap! I was killing Green Dragons when all of the sudden one dropped a CLUE SCROLL!! A level 3 clue scroll! Problem is, I'm on step two which has me slay something level 106. I have to bring food, armor, etc. but if I die, I lose the scroll along with any chance of getting a prize! This is very, very nerve wracking


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 11, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Holy snap! I was killing Green Dragons when all of the sudden one dropped a CLUE SCROLL!! A level 3 clue scroll! Problem is, I'm on step two which has me slay something level 106. I have to bring food, armor, etc. but if I die, I lose the scroll along with any chance of getting a prize! This is very, very nerve wracking


Oh my goodness! Good luck with that! 

Usually, I get Level 2 clue scrolls from guards :\.

But this is a once in a lifetime thing ;D.

Goooood luck!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, level 3 clue scrolls are easy to get if you are fighting dragons.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Holy snap! I was killing Green Dragons when all of the sudden one dropped a CLUE SCROLL!! A level 3 clue scroll! Problem is, I'm on step two which has me slay something level 106. I have to bring food, armor, etc. but if I die, I lose the scroll along with any chance of getting a prize! This is very, very nerve wracking


This is why dragon killing is on the top of my RS to-do list.

But to be honest, I never knew about Clue Scrolls until you mentioned one now.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 12, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Holy snap! I was killing Green Dragons when all of the sudden one dropped a CLUE SCROLL!! A level 3 clue scroll! Problem is, I'm on step two which has me slay something level 106. I have to bring food, armor, etc. but if I die, I lose the scroll along with any chance of getting a prize! This is very, very nerve wracking


Dude, don't worry if you can't do a part of it.

The amount of times I got lvl 3s whilst killing green dragons or something else, got far in it then found I had to do/go somewhere/something I couldn't do was a joke. You'll get plenty more, so don't fret if the next task is to go into the middle of a lvl 89 Agility Course in lvl 48 Wildy


----------



## Marcus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry about double post but my friend just said possibly the best quote EVER.

"I gave up on 70 strength. It was hollow and soul destroying"


BEST RS QUOTE EVER!


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sorry about double post but my friend just said possibly the best quote EVER.
> 
> "I gave up on 70 strength. It was hollow and soul destroying"
> 
> ...


Lol good one  Yeah, I know I should give up if I can't do it, but I'm just worried that I _can_ do it, but I have to risk the scroll whenever I try. Almost tempted to wait until I'm a higher level to continue and let it sit in my bank.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 12, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a shot mate, you'll get a clue every 50 or so dragons 

Anyway, I'll bless you with my luck *blesses*

Now nothing can go wrong!


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Thanks ya!  I guess I can give 'er a go later on.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 12, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Holy snap! I was killing Green Dragons when all of the sudden one dropped a CLUE SCROLL!! A level 3 clue scroll! Problem is, I'm on step two which has me slay something level 106. I have to bring food, armor, etc. but if I die, I lose the scroll along with any chance of getting a prize! This is very, very nerve wracking


I get normally 3 a week when i'm fighting drags, my best loot though was around 500k.


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2010)

Who is online?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

I think I might go on again.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

I might go on and make some money off of hill giants if anyone wants to.

I want a million dollahs so much. ;-;


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh *censored.2.0*. How did I not see this?

I'm Mewtwo870.

I've been playing (If you can call it that) since early 2006. I've thought about changing my name once the released the option to but decided to keep it.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

Finally got full rune.

Just need the platebody.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 12, 2010)

I lost 700k today. Because I lagged and a rev killed me. Now I have the same amount of money I started with on saturday...

BTW to all pplz. 1mil is poor, 3mil is poor, 4mil is poor. Once you hit 5mil I guess your not poor...


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 12, 2010)

Even then most people in Members view 5mil as poor. You can make at least 500k an hour easily if you know what to do.

That said, I need exactly 5.6 mil to get 94 Magic. Could've had it at least five times over by now if I didn't play Stealing Creation so much.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

I am not a member, so 1 mil would be really useful for training magic.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

*N00b question:* Why do you need money for magic?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> *N00b question:* Why do you need money for magic?


Death runes.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 12, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorrrrrry! I might be able to get the membership tomorrow or the day after.
Ugh, I feel bad cause I've said this like twice already.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad about it!
I'll be patient and wait for it.
=D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a member?

I wish membership was free, or they gave non members a freaking good extra quest.


----------



## AC Lova123 (Jul 12, 2010)

Fight the adddiiiicctiiiiiiionnnnnn! 
I was addicted to this game for like 3 years hahah, IM CLEAN NOW, WHUTSS GUUUDD. :]
Not that it's not a fun game! It was just WAAAY too distracting from my actual life since I like secretly played without any of my friends knowing haha.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> You are a member?
> 
> I wish membership was free, or they gave non members a freaking good extra quest.


Not yet but I will be a member soon.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You waiting to have full rune?


----------



## Marcus (Jul 13, 2010)

Sup guys? Got my Fishing from 1-30 yesterday, gonna finish off getting to 50 today hopefully and carry on training Strength.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 13, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I *have* full rune I'm just missing the platebody because of one quest.


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 13, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Jul 13, 2010)

Zay+ said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 13, 2010)

...OK, I'm going to try not to quote multiple people from now on.

Stunning is faster and, depending on what you alch, usually ends up being less expensive (Stun gives 180 exp per cast with at least one piece of S.C armor. High Alching gives 65 exp per cast while also being more expensive due to Nature runes costing more than Souls) . 

Alching requires a larger cash investment overall since you're usually buying the items, too.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 13, 2010)

Beat Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 13, 2010)

Zay+ said:
			
		

> ...OK, I'm going to try not to quote multiple people from now on.
> 
> Stunning is faster and, depending on what you alch, usually ends up being less expensive (Stun gives 180 exp per cast with at least one piece of S.C armor. High Alching gives 65 exp per cast while also being more expensive due to Nature runes costing more than Souls) .
> 
> Alching requires a larger cash investment overall since you're usually buying the items, too.


Yep, I recently found out about this method whilst in FOE's CC today


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 13, 2010)

Started Cook's Assistant earlier today. Seems easy enough ...


----------



## Marcus (Jul 16, 2010)

RHGPSERYGHNRFGIA WOOT!

Toads sold Jami! 

As for me, now I'm off to Blue Dragons to Range them for money and range training.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jul 16, 2010)

Im a total Noob on Runescape! Lmao!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, Zay. When I got back into RuneScape a while back, I wanted to play with ya'.

Only because you were the only person I knew on TBT who played RuneScape


----------



## Marcus (Jul 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Oh, Zay. When I got back into RuneScape a while back, I wanted to play with ya'.
> 
> Only because you were the only person I knew on TBT who played RuneScape


You stopped playing now? 

Also, how come bit never comes on :c


----------



## Khocol4te (Jul 16, 2010)

I just created the account Nryx! =3
(Nry stands for NickRocksYou, my email =3)


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2010)

Zay+ said:
			
		

> ...OK, I'm going to try not to quote multiple people from now on.
> 
> Stunning is faster and, depending on what you alch, usually ends up being less expensive (Stun gives 180 exp per cast with at least one piece of S.C armor. High Alching gives 65 exp per cast while also being more expensive due to Nature runes costing more than Souls) .
> 
> Alching requires a larger cash investment overall since you're usually buying the items, too.


Super Heating is better than both, was possible to gain an investment instead of lose it but now I think you lose cash but still less than Alching, also it gives a crap load of Smithing exp if you use some gloves from the quest Family Crest and turn Gold Ore into well Gold but it's a little more costly if you use Gold so basically....

-More cash lost but more Smithing Exp
or
-Least cash lost but less Smithing Exp

Magic guide; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_QJZxY6ISA&playnext_from=TL&videos=HjsJnEH94Dw

Super Heating guide; http://forums.zybez.net?topic=1211174-superheating-guide-new-content-added-skyeam/

(Sigh) I have to get back into RS now, just the fact that I remember everything in this post is a sign ;\

Damn game takes your soul until you complete it, which is impossible....


----------



## Marcus (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_COdICX5PI&feature=related

Ihana Kylyjs...my hero <3.


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_COdICX5PI&feature=related
> 
> Ihana Kylyjs...my hero <3.


I prefer zerkers, Vengeance and Turmoil are more entertaining imo :]

Btw, Bonesaw Pk > Every other pure.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 16, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> RHGPSERYGHNRFGIA WOOT!
> 
> Toads sold Jami!
> 
> As for me, now I'm off to Blue Dragons to Range them for money and range training.


!!!!!!!!!!!!  to the millionth power!!!!!!! Looks like I gotta get collecting s'more xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't believe they have Chocolate Milk in this game.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You back into this? If so, what's your username and will you become member again?


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 16, 2010)

TBTers add me: X J PK X

currently im fishing from 73 to 75 fishing then after that i will be getting strength to 80

does anyone wanna chat?

just add me thanks


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 16, 2010)

@Lisa

huh

@Horus

I originally looked into Superheating, but ultimately picked Stunning because I didn't really care about Smithing enough to get slower Magic experience.

_Those 4k Stealing Creation points that I've had rotting for months tempted me, too._

And yeah, RuneScape does kind of drain you of your soul.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ugh.. Oh so lazy to get 99 fire making.  I have thousands upon thousands of logs to burn in my bank.


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get back into it when I get members which will be sometime at the end of the month I guess but my username is Soviet Party.

@Zay: Well I mainly told you because you lose less money and you can get like 100k exp per hour and you get the addition of Smithing exp but either way Super Heating > Alching I'm sure stunning is more exp per hour but make sure you stun the dummies in the lumbridge training/tutorial area so you don't have to worry about the lag if you do succeed in casting the spell instead of splashing...


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 16, 2010)

They made an update so that only low levels can cast on the dummies. However, an Element balance has the same effect.

I don't really know anyone with one, though, so I cast on Cockroach workers since they have high magic defense (You can safespot them fairly easily, too) .


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2010)

Zay+ said:
			
		

> They made an update so that only low levels can cast on the dummies. However, an Element balance has the same effect.
> 
> I don't really know anyone with one, though, so I cast on Cockroach workers since they have high magic defense (You can safespot them fairly easily, too) .


:O

They updated that? Fuuuu-


But dayumn, you know a lot about rs, whats your username?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2010)

I wonder what bittermeat's been up to. =<

I think I might do a few quests tomorrow.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 17, 2010)

Really struggling to decide if I want 45 pray on my Pure or just 31. Whilst 31 gives me Ultimate Strength and obviously not as many cb lvls, not having Protect from "" really puts you right into the deep water as soon as you go Pvpin. With 45, I have all the Protect from "", but seeing as Pray is an absolute combat level whore, I don't know if it would be wise.


Grr, I guess I have plenty of time to decide whilst getting Range to 80, strength to 70 and mage to 80 lol.


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Really struggling to decide if I want 45 pray on my Pure or just 31. Whilst 31 gives me Ultimate Strength and obviously not as many cb lvls, not having Protect from "" really puts you right into the deep water as soon as you go Pvpin. With 45, I have all the Protect from "", but seeing as Pray is an absolute combat level whore, I don't know if it would be wise.
> 
> 
> Grr, I guess I have plenty of time to decide whilst getting Range to 80, strength to 70 and mage to 80 lol.


Ask yourself this;

Will or do I Hybrid? Want protection from Pjers? Want better training spots?


If you said yes to any of them then get 45.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 17, 2010)

Never knew about this thread. Proves how active am.Add me if you want, I'm Saint Of Era


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2010)

Bloo said:
			
		

> Never knew about this thread. Proves how active am.Add me if you want, I'm Saint Of Era


I think I've seen you once before....

Dayumn


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 17, 2010)

@Horus

I'm Mewtwo870.

I'm only Lv.78 (83 on Members) and most of my skills are *censored.2.0*, but I've been around for awhile.

I started a Mage/Ranged Hybrid (NegativeZ0ne if anyone wants to add it) in like ... October but never really got anywhere with him. I think I started Desert Treasure (Which people overhyped like hell) around that time, though, so that might explain why.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 17, 2010)

fdsmklgf nevermind, Zay.

I'm going on right now. I'm doing Dragon Slayer, it's so stupid D:.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm on right now... stupid games necklaces won't come. >_>


----------



## Marcus (Jul 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really sure how prayer affects the last one, as prayer is only limited and I don't really want to be buying prayer pots to train. :s

But I guess Pjers yeah, but I was thinking more about actual fights. If you take the time to train mage to say 94, but come across a level 70 mage with Protect from mage, you'll end up hitting more or less the same even though you're clearly higher :s

I dunno, still thinkin'...got 67 range 
3 more levels to go.


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not buy pots? That's like saying your not going to buy food because it costs too much.

There are spots that give you more money than you lose from buying pots or even alters so you don't need them...


@Zay: lol, pretty much like my 108 that I gave away except it had less Mage and more Melee but same everything else.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I think the places I can train are good enough to be honest.

I'll keep at 31.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 17, 2010)

What a gay game.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 17, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> What a gay game.


We all, or most of us, play animal crossing. It doesn't get more rated G then that. No use trolling ;D


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 18, 2010)

Bloo said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 18, 2010)

Changed username to xH8erGonaH8x

<3


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2010)

Bloo said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I like this boy. ^_^ 

Anyway, I won't be on Runescape until around August 20th then I'll be a member again and I'll start to grow my construction to around 60-70. It may cost millions but I'm willing to do it


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 18, 2010)

Free MMO's suck. You all need to play a real one.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Free MMO's suck. You all need to play a real one.


Membership needs payment, but only


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Free MMO's suck. You all need to play a real one.


If you've got nothing good to say about this game then gtfo you noob.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I beat my Level 3 Clue Scroll today and got a Zamorak Platebody! It's worth 1.7 mil  So glad I stuck to it


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Free MMO's suck. You all need to play a real one.


Suck my *censored.8.1* man.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 18, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Well, I beat my Level 3 Clue Scroll today and got a Zamorak Platebody! It's worth 1.7 mil  So glad I stuck to it


'Fraid to say I told you but...

I TOLD YOU! 

I'ma start mine as soon as I hit 70 range.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump I guess  I beat Monkey Madness today. It was pretty hard, but it was worth it to get the coveted Dragon Scimitar


----------



## Zay+ (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump. Now that I have 4k S.C points again, I should probably get back to training Magic.

...and making cash for it.

*censored.2.0*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 24, 2010)

Men I would love to play runescape but I can't pay for online things x(


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 24, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Men I would love to play runescape but I can't pay for online things x(


Thats why you have your xbox live account in your sig


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah I love playing Xbox too. But You can buy cards in many stores where I live to play xbox live but those runescape cards are found no where O_O And I bought an Xbox 360 to keep me occupied when I get bored, and I love it xD


----------



## PaJami (Jul 31, 2010)

Consider this a bump I guess  After a ton of time alching, I finally reached level 66 mage  Took like 3 days (didn't spend all day doing it, though. Just a bit a day) but finally I can go to the magic guild!


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2010)

YES! I can finally chop magic trees!


----------



## Jasonnman (Aug 5, 2010)

i felt like this thread needs a BUMP


----------



## Yokie (Aug 5, 2010)

5 levels left to be able to enter Runecrafting Guild... It's such a pain in the arse. -.-


----------



## Marcus (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know if anyone actually still plays, but consider this a bump.

Right now I'm going on huge slayer rampage for money and combat levels.

46 at the moment.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 14, 2010)

fsdfdsfdfas

where's bittermeeeat


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 14, 2010)

I would start playing Runescape again, but my laptop is really crappy.

I can't use backspace, I can't use the up arrow key, and other stuff.


----------



## PaJami (Aug 16, 2010)

I decided to take a mini-break from Runescape. I lost membership and decided I didn't need to renew it just yet. I'll probably end up renewing sometime, but for now you won't see me on often.


----------



## PaJami (Aug 23, 2010)

Double post, sorry. If you still play, there's a double exp weekend coming up! I just skimmed the news, and the weekend of September 3rd-6th will give you double exp in every skill you train. If you have any low skills you need to get up, now's your chance. I'm gonna be gone that weekend, but I have no school that Monday so I may be able to fit in some training that day


----------



## Marcus (Aug 31, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Double post, sorry. If you still play, there's a double exp weekend coming up! I just skimmed the news, and the weekend of September 3rd-6th will give you double exp in every skill you train. If you have any low skills you need to get up, now's your chance. I'm gonna be gone that weekend, but I have no school that Monday so I may be able to fit in some training that day


Woohoo, I get back in time for that! 

50 RC here I come =P

Anyway, I feel this deserves a bump. I'm coming home from Crete today( :[ )  so I'll be on later today if anyone else will be?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 31, 2010)

is there really a point of having a membership

my names ps3ubernoob


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be on.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 31, 2010)

I miss RS. I had 91 WC last I played. D:


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> is there really a point of having a membership
> 
> my names ps3ubernoob


Yes there is. The map is like 5 times bigger, and there's about x30 more things to do, and like x50 more quests, all for


----------



## Josh (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump because I started playing again a week or two ago.
Username is Megamannt125.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 2, 2010)

82 woodcutting...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is me:


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This is me:


I'm going for 99 Defence (92 Def at the moment)

I already made something similar, and its my def cape outfit.


----------



## Marcus (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump:

Well I decided there was no point in me being a member anymore, I won't go on much. So I sold all my p2p things, ending up with 5.5m or so, and bought Rune(g). Now I just play every now and then for socalising, so if you want to add me my name is :x D3v1l 4rr0...now display name is Evil Sorcer0(my first ever RS account was Evil Sorcer7   )


----------



## Josh (Oct 10, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Bump:
> 
> Well I decided there was no point in me being a member anymore, I won't go on much. So I sold all my p2p things, ending up with 5.5m or so, and bought Rune(g). Now I just play every now and then for socalising, so if you want to add me my name is :x D3v1l 4rr0...now display name is Evil Sorcer0(my first ever RS account was Evil Sorcer7   )


That's what I did aswell, I think I'll be a member again on the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 10, 2010)

My membership has ended and I'm not gonna play it for a while. Now it's all about WoW.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> My membership has ended and I'm not gonna play it for a while. Now it's all about WoW.


WoW has killed 76 people.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 10, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Niya (Oct 10, 2010)

My user is LadyCook.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm going to start playing again ^_^

I have to wait till my mom will pay for it, I asked her if I can be a member, she said yes. But, she keeps saying she'll pay in a little bit, but she's not so.. .-.

It might take a while but I'm going to start maybe tomorrow, hmmmmm?


----------

